# Brake drum differences



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello, from my understanding the drums themselves are fairly universal regardless of being from 8.2 8.5 10 bolt or 12 bolt rear ends as long as they are 9 1/2". From O'Reilly's the pontiac drums are much cheaper than Chevy listed ones. I have an extra set of drums too that look different on the outside. Again this is for a 72 chevelle rear end. The originals were so bad they were cut off

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

